# Contrôle des ventilateurs d'un Power Mac G5



## Al_Copett (16 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir,

J'ai conscience que ma question va apparaître totalement iconoclaste à pas mal d'entre vous, nos machines réputées pour leur silence de fonctionnement.
Existe-t-il un programme qui, à l'instar des Mac Book, permet de controler la vitesse minimale des ventilateurs d'un Power Mac G5 (dernière génération fin 2005) ?


----------

